# Taco, Tuna, And Tofu, Oh My!



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Some pics of the boys from tonight. Taco and Tuna are going into their new 10 gallon divided tank this week, yay!

The current temporary hospital tanks for Taco and Tuna...










First up, Taco... who is so personable. He likes hiding in his plant, but isn't shy about meeting me at the front of his container when he see's me pull out the food.




























Taco hanging out...










Taco says peeky boo!










Next up is Tuna, who is also pretty personable, and has no problems begging for dinner.










Tuna hanging out...










He's got beautiful coloring



















And last but not least is Tofu, who's a bit cranky tonight, because he was busy thinking I was feeding him, and wouldn't hold still long for photo's



















That's all!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're all beautiful. You did a great thing by taking them home  I can already see signs of healing on both of them! You're well on your way.


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad to see they're both doing well from their horrible condition! Taco definitely looks much better already. I bet his fins'll heal like lightning in the 10g split


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

They look GREAT!!!

Kudos to you!


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're beautiful and they look so vibrant! Good job.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

You are doing great with them. They are all so pretty. Are the rescues blue or green? Their coloring is pretty.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

They're so lucky to have had someone like you find them  Most people would've either ignored them or thrown them away ):
They're both looking much better


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are very lucky fish to have such a wonderful home.


----------



## DCbettagirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Taco and Tuna are looking so much better already! and Tofu is really pretty. Good job!


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

SOOOoOoOooOo IMPRESSED!!!!!

You r doing such a great job!!! Taco looks soooo much better!!! WTG!!!

(oh and btw i LOVE the reading material you gave them to block their view of eachother!) lol


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

They're looking good! They've had great care 
I noticed you have terra cotta pots in the tanks. Make sure to cover up those holes in the bottom, poor curious bettas get their heads stuck in them like mine did, and most don't survive, though I was VERY lucky.


----------



## amberandfluffy1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice betta's their all so handsome.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Alana said:


> They're looking good! They've had great care
> I noticed you have terra cotta pots in the tanks. Make sure to cover up those holes in the bottom, poor curious bettas get their heads stuck in them like mine did, and most don't survive, though I was VERY lucky.


Thanks for the tip. I made sure the pots had extremely tiny holes in the back, smaller than typical holes (because the pots are so tiny), that their heads are about 10x the size of the hole in the back, so there's no risk of them getting their heads in there.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

Yay for Taco! He is such a handsome guy. So is Tuna and Tofu. 

You have me wanting to get another male betta and naming it either Bacon or Pudge (like the fish in Lilo and Stitch).


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Good good


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They look great! I bet they're so happy. Lucky lil guys.

On a side note, that round bowl is really neat looking.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I have that round bowl, Chance lived in it before I got his 2.5 gallon. It's rather cool, but I guess i've never really liked round tanks for some reason.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Aww they're all so beautiful! I had a Betta named Taco last year (but lost him to dropsy, unfortunately). 

What camera did you use, by the way? Your photos are so CRISP!


----------

